# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Hệ thống phun than tự động cho lò nung tuynen

## thanhvp

Bên mình vừa bàn giao cho khách hàng hệ thống phun than tự động, hệ thống này có ưu điểm sau:

 - Hệ thống được thiết kế chế tạo trong nước , vật tư thay thế có sẵn trong nước .Thuận lợi cho việc bảo dưỡng sửa chữa, thay thế cũng như nâng cấp không ảnh hưởng đến sản xuất
  - Giảm chi phí đầu vào nhiên liệu ( than dùng thực tế là than cám,nhiệt trị đạt 6200Kcal/kg).khi dùng hệ thống giảm đến 80% so với khi chưa sử dụng hệ thống phun than tự động
 - Với giá thành than  3000 đồng/kg thì một năm nhà máy tiết kiệm được 2,1tỷ đồng!
  - Lắp đặt thiết bị và chuyển giao công nghệ nhanh chóng, không ảnh hưởng gì đến kết cấu có sẵn của lò và không gây gián đoạn đến sản xuất trong thời gian lắp đặt cũng như thay thế các chi tiết máy.
  - Nâng cao năng suất và chất lượng sản phẩm: Do hệ thống làm việc tự động cấp nhiên liệu để duy trì ổn định nhiệt độ (ở mức cài đặt ).
  - Nhiệt độ trong lò tự động điều chỉnh và nhiên liệu được cung cấp liên tục và phân bố đồng đều đem lại chất lượng sản phẩm ổn định, giảm thiểu phế phẩm.                                    
  - Than được nghiền mịn trong máy trước khi phun nâng cao hiệu suất cháy và giảm cặn tro dễ dàng thu lọc bụi  ở khâu ra lò.
  - Cải thiện môi trường làm việc, giảm độc hại khí lò đến mức thấp nhất.
Một số hình ảnh thiết bị:
Vành nghiền



Đĩa lắp búa nghiền:



Bộ cấp than vít tải



Hộp giảm tốc trục vít cho bộ cấp than:



Cánh quạt:



Đầu phun than:



Silo chứa than:



Báo mức :



Tử điện:





Lắp máy....:




Thanks!

----------

anhcos, Brian, CKD, Gamo, solero, Trần Hoàng Nam, Tuấn

----------

